# PPPOA problems

## F4lC0N

Im trying to get my PCI conexent adsl card going with pppoa, the module for the card loads.. i can load the module pppoatm but I cant get a patch or what ever to get pppoa to work with pppoa. Its becoming VERY VERY frustraiting :/ to the point of thinking of installing windows :/

```
modprobe CnxADSL

modprobe pppoatm 
```

they load fine

```
if i run 

/etc/init.d/cnxadslctl  start
```

my whole box craches and has to be powered off with the powerbutton

this is posibly due to not having a ppp thats pppoa compatable, ive seen a few "howtos" but none work they ALL seem to be for 2.4x, I have 2.6 and dont want to downgrade

Can some one help me ? ive spent a week searching the forums trying things searching the net trying things and Nothings worked  :Sad: , 

So just to recap

adsl card module is loading

pppoa module is loading

kernel has everything it needs

so all i need now is ppp with pppoa suport, id imagine it would have been easy because so many people have pppoa but its not :/

----------

## ozonator

I don't have experience with that particular modem, but the speedtouch usb modem works well with pppoa on 2.6.x, as described in this thread (also see the one linked in the first post of that forum, plus there's a good thread on it in French, this one).

One thought:  your hunch about it being ppp-related sounds reasonable.  Are you using the latest (masked) version of ppp?  I think the pppoa support was added in ppp-2.4.2-r1 or -r2, which I think is still masked on most arches.

----------

## F4lC0N

I think ive got pppoa working now. just I think its my drivers giving me the most greif atm

if i do 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/net/atm/CnxAdsl\:0
> 
> Segmentation fault

 

the drivers seem to be seg faulting, when I 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/pppd.log
> 
> Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/plugins/pppoatm.so loaded.
> 
> PPPoATM plugin_init
> ...

 

that would sugest that its working But dunno how it can say connect success when theres no phone line pluged into it haha

so now i beleive its a driver issue i cant find any other drivers than CnxADSL-6.1.2.007-PIM-2.6-1.1.tar.bz2 :/ ive tried recompiling them but they do the same thing  :Sad: 

when I run pppd it just disapears ps -aux|grep pppd brings up nothing.

So the next thing for me to do is find some drivers that dong segfault

----------

## robostac

Unfortunatly I think your out of luck. The company who made that card no longer exist , and there haven't been driver updates for years. The only 2.6 drivers are ones written by other people, and have a small success rate in certain configurations. If they're not working for you, I don't think theres much you can do :/

I get the same as you when trying 2.6. I've stuck with 2.4 for this reason.

----------

## tetzu0

Well, the damned thing worked for me after a lot of trouble. To be more exact it worked untill 2.6.10.

First off, I hope you didn't forget to disable "Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)" option in your kernel config as advised in  this HOWTO?

Then you might try to compile the module using the patched version from Fedora Core 3 Beta connexant HOWTO: CnxADSL-6.1.2.007-PIM-2.6-1.1-patched.tar.gz

It compiles more cleanly and does not require screwing with source code to fix compile errors (I've got plenty with the sources you mentioned).

Another thing to mention is that even if you successfully load the module, it's only half a story. One of the things cnxadslctl script is doing - is trying to load a binary firnmware (usually found in /etc/Connexant) using the modules' API. Only after the firmware is programmed the thing is usable. Trying to fkuc with it without loading firmware first might lead you anywhere, most likely to the oops. Trying to cat /proc/net/atm/CnxADSL:0 that might resulted in the oops and consequent freez

There are 2 firmware files I have seen: CnxTgF.hex and CnxYkF.hex. Try to figure out which one is correct for you. The CnxTgF.hex is for chipset version codenamed Tigris, probably you can find it from a e.g. pci listing. The other one I don't know.

This all worked for me for a while, but then 2.6.10 and friends came along. And I moved to NPTL and hardened gentoo, so that migh be the cause too. 

Now the module loads up ok, but then the failure occures while downloading the firmware. I keep searching while staying with 2.6.9.

----------

